# Everyday Normal Guy Rap Song 2 - Its a great song!



## Babylard (Mar 8, 2008)

I think this video is worthy of sharing!

Everyday Normal Guy Rap Song 2 - Jon Lajoie
Everyday Normal Guy Rap Song 2♥Video

My friend just showed this video to me and I found it halarious, yet a good song worthy of downloading from Limewire lol.  I love the background guitar hook!

My favourite part is the end... Hahahaha!!!  I love how he's not trying to be ghetto and its such a mockery how he throws "mother fucker" out there so much.

Enjoy


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 10, 2008)

yeaha!! this guys awesome he has another vid somewheres


----------

